# Bosox_5 2022-2023 Backyard Rink



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Back again this year. Started with laying the lines out and making sure things are square. One year I am just going to put markers permanently in the ground so I don’t have to do this every November, but I am a slow learner.


----------



## nATLzoysiaguy (7 mo ago)

I am excited to watch this thread in real time vs. revisiting old journals  Following


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Real time update. Its been cold and windy. Boards should start going up tomorrow. I did do one very stupid thing already though. In the picture above you can see my tractor that I have now winterized. It is wrapped in a tarp, battery removed, etc etc. Well, the corner boards for the rink are underneath the deck and I need to move the tractor to get them out. Like most things in life, if its worth doing, its worth doing twice.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Somehow I posted this all in my lawn journal and not here. That was stupid. Anyway we used “math” to help with corner boards this year instead of just guessing. Turns out geometry was worth paying attention to in high school.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Boards are all the way up and screwed together. Next I have to put the light towers up (and the lights), the stairs, and run the extension cords, then finally put up the backstop net. Almost there. Also, I accidentally put this thread in the main cool season forum instead of the journal forum. If a moderator could move it to the cool season journals, I would be grateful.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Finally got the lights up and working. Now we just need some cold and I can put out the liner


----------

